# Square ft rates



## harleyjoe (Jun 20, 2015)

hey guys and girls.new to PT so I'm just curious what everybody is getting a sq.ft. for walls and ceilings.and about how much for trim and doors.last time I really did any kind of small commercial work IE.small medical offices and doctor/dentist offices it was about .55cents a sq. ft and I think about $50-60 a door.and about $1.50/ft for trim.i'm in upstate new York near Albany and that was back around 1999-2000ish.i realize different geo areas get diff rates but was wondering what everybody is getting these days.thanks.oh yea prices included all material and labor.and yes I'm insured.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

